# Interesting Sale on HiVi Swan Speakers over at Chane



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Folks, 

I was just checking out Chane's website and noticed the company is having a huge sale on its HiVi Swan desktop speaker systems... if you're in the market, this is something worth checking out. Huge range of prices...from budget to mid-range... and the savings look substantial.


Anyhow, thought this might be something members would be interested in!

Here's a link: https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/index.php?route=product/special

Todd


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You're killing me here...

I bought the M20W a few years back. It's a small 2.1 system that I have hooked up to some electronics in my kitchen so I can listen to music there. I love the sound, but I've frequently looked at the M50W and thought "wonder if I should have gotten that instead". At $169 I might have to now. Had to spend my money, didn't you? :foottap:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ha!

Well, Jim... if you want to make it official, just send your money to me and I'll really spend it for you! 0


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I've always been partial to these

https://www.chanemusiccinema.com/m200mkii


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, thats a great deal. That M50w package is sweet. Too bad it costs another $70 to ship here in Canada.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Todd Anderson said:


> I was just checking out Chane's website and noticed the company is having a huge sale on its HiVi Swan desktop speaker systems... if you're in the market, this is something worth checking out. Huge range of prices...from budget to mid-range... and the savings look substantial.


Thanks, Todd. This is a genuine close-out - you literally can't do better in 100+ quantity at the manufacturer's dock as an authorized importer/distributor. In some cases worse, even.


----------

